# Film loop of Pacific Energy Summit burning



## Roospike (Oct 12, 2006)

Film loop of the Pacific Energy Summit burning from newly started fire to reload of larger logs. pictures span 3 hours. Secondary burn chamber , Non-cat.

http://invite.filmloop.com/x?TiGQ7F6rkWljtamOMeI1Ev2k1CLKdfik

We'll kick off the first burn of the season with a bang .... or at least a burn.


----------



## DonCT (Oct 12, 2006)

I love the secondary burn!

Must have been toasty!


----------



## wg_bent (Oct 12, 2006)

That will answer a lot of questions for people who wonder how these things work.

I did notice that it was actually consuming the wood.  What's the time span on those pictures...like 3 days between each?  ;-P


----------



## Gunner (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm verklempt....talk amungs yourselves


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 12, 2006)

wow that looks like one hell of a hot firebox ;-) pictures are real nice. did you have it damperd down at all to get the nice shots of the burn tubes.?

thanks
Jason


----------



## Roospike (Oct 12, 2006)

*RoosterBoy* The Summit has a burn chamber/baffle , square box at the top. ( no burn tubes ) 

At the start of the fire the damper was open and once you see the flames mushroom at the top is when it was dampered down to about 1/4 open. 


*Gunner*  Verklempt, me too .........just brings a tear to your eye. I was amazed all over again.

*Warren* I agree , I just sat there and watched so i thought wile i was there i would just get the camera out and take pictures from the start of small coal logs to the load of 2 bigger logs. over 3 hours. the whole load lasted almost 10 hours , about 1 hour 15min for the coal logs to burn down and then the two larger logs was in for a little over 8 hours going down to coal enough to relight.

After the pictures of the 3 hour span (3 1/2- 4 hours) the fire dance was a lot less down to more of a blue flame on the logs with smaller wisps of yellow flame at the top. 


*DonCT* I agree , its amazing and mesmerizing . It did get a litte warm for a wile but i wanted to watch a fire dance to start off the year. As most know a lot of the show is at the top/middle with the help from the secondary burning and being dampered down its a slow dance of flames and not as violent as it looks.


----------



## Jags (Oct 12, 2006)

I feel all warm and fuzzy from here.

Nice pics RS.


----------



## wg_bent (Oct 12, 2006)

So, does Roo think your nuts?


----------



## Roospike (Oct 12, 2006)

Warren said:
			
		

> So, does Roo think your nuts?



LOL , Roo always has goose bumps and is cold, she loves the fire. I'm just one of the kids with different "toys" , She like this toy tho . 

Spike likes it 70° and Roo likes it 80° so about 74° is where we stand in the winter.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 12, 2006)

I printed some of the pics out on the color laser and taped them to the glass on all three stoves. It is getting warmer in here already.


----------



## Roospike (Oct 12, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I printed some of the pics out on the color laser and taped them to the glass on all three stoves. It is getting warmer in here already.


*LMAO !* Good stuff BB . Thats as bad as me burning a candle in the stove all summer.

Thats O.K. ............."We" understand.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 12, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear I have been hanging out here way too much. I used to just cut the wood in the spring, forget about it until November and then hold out as long as I could before starting to use it up.

Joined hearth.com and now one stove turned into three. Liners jammed in the chimneys and I am sitting here in my 72 degree office and keep staring at the stove wanting to light a freakin fire!

I feel like the Feds are gonna raid the joint any minute and arrest me for being a cult member.

"But Judge! I was just trying to stay warm."

"Mr. Bart the DA has introduced compelling evidence in the form of copies of threads from hearth.com."


----------



## suematteva (Oct 12, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is funny..same here.

About 2 weeks ago..the Mrs said something about my wood scrounging, she thought we had enough until we start burning ....At present we are up to 3 winters worth...15+ cords easy..last weekend was trying to figure a way to stack more out of site or higher piles!  Don't worry I think i  will be back on soon!  She has been burning this week and friday through monday will be running!


----------



## Marty (Oct 12, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I feel like the Feds are gonna raid the joint any minute and arrest me for being a cult member.
> 
> "But Judge! I was just trying to stay warm."
> 
> "Mr. Bart the DA has introduced compelling evidence in the form of copies of threads from hearth.com."



...and your honor, we also have a particularly damming video of a quite large fire burning at the Virgina residence of the accused, dated July 5th...


----------



## daninohio (Oct 12, 2006)

"Thou shalt not covet the size of thy neighbor's firebox."

Forgive me, father, for I have sinned . . .


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 12, 2006)

daninohio said:
			
		

> "Thou shalt not covet the size of thy neighbor's firebox."
> 
> Forgive me, father, for I have sinned . . .



"And on the eighth day, He created the Pacific Energy Summit. And He looked upon the secondary combustion and saw that it was good."

"And he said unto Noah, go forth and gather two splits of each kind of wood. It is only a forty day cruise but it will be cold out there. Trust in me. I know of these things. And when designing the ark, be ye mindful of all codes and clearances to combustibles. The Ark Angel Elk will be along to inspect. And Noah was visited three times by the Ark Angel who failed him on the occupancy permit, twice. Clearances were one third of a cubit out of compliance with code."


----------



## Roospike (Oct 12, 2006)

BB , You make me cry ............ :lol:  I at least know better than to drink coffee and read Hearth.com at the same time. (after my third key board ) Jags started in and BB finished me off. *Nuts i tell ya. * Hearth hooligans .


----------



## suematteva (Oct 12, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> daninohio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is good!!


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Oct 13, 2006)

BB... How do you come up with this stuff. Man! I was laughing so hard the people in the station-house are thinking I am crazy. They didn't get the joke though.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 13, 2006)

BikeMedic said:
			
		

> BB... How do you come up with this stuff. Man! I was laughing so hard the people in the station-house are thinking I am crazy. They didn't get the joke though.



I am proud to bring a little levity into our First Responders' day. BTW: Whose night is it to wash the dishes?

Here is a picture of the wood stove a local fire company was using to heat the fire hall. They actually sold it to somebody last week in a auction as part of the building of their new building. Drumming up business I guess.


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Oct 13, 2006)

We have fire preventioned ourselves out of jobs. Sometimes we just have to do what we can to stay busy...Hahaha (Just kidding!)

Seriously... They really did sell that POS? Unbelieveable. I can see some litigation stemming from the sale of that.
It just so happens to be my cook day. But, I've done my share of dishes. (Probie!!) But, since I am now a Lieutenant.... Rank does have its priviledge


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Oct 13, 2006)

I was at the local stove shop and was loking at the PE Summit. I am sold. Very nice. This will be my next stove. In red!


----------



## Roospike (Oct 13, 2006)

BikeMedic said:
			
		

> I was at the local stove shop and was loking at the PE Summit. I am sold. Very nice. This will be my next stove. In red!



I rolled the dice on the Porcelain Enamel and especially being Sunset Red in color........ The shop i went to didnt have any in stock at the time and all i had to go by was the hand out book. The sales man asked me three time if i was sure i wanted to go with the Sunset red color. I thought that was odd. I ended up calling the PE company 800 hotline and asked about the color and they said it was one of the best colors but people get cold feet when ordering *RED* on any appliance. 

I was brave and stood my ground and held my chin high ( and worried like he(( for a few months when it was on order ) WOW was all i could say when i seen it in person. Not one ounce of regret. 

"Sun set red" and "red" are not even in the same ball park in color. maroon would be more like it and when the stove has a fire in it the Porcelain Enamel gets a darker deep maroon.

{Wikipedia, encyclopedia} Maroon is a color mixture composed of brown and purple. Although conceptually a color mixture, it can be regarded as a dark (and possibly also desaturated) shade of red. Derived from French marron ("chestnut"), it didn't become a color-word in English until ca. 1791.


----------



## drhiii (Oct 22, 2006)

I am new to all this.  Can someone explain to me a secondary burn?  Is this specific to the Pacific Energy Summit stove?  

tia





			
				Roospike said:
			
		

> Film loop of the Pacific Energy Summit burning from newly started fire to reload of larger logs. pictures span 3 hours. Secondary burn chamber , Non-cat.
> 
> http://invite.filmloop.com/x?TiGQ7F6rkWljtamOMeI1Ev2k1CLKdfik
> 
> We'll kick off the first burn of the season with a bang .... or at least a burn.


----------



## Roospike (Oct 22, 2006)

drhiii said:
			
		

> I am new to all this.  Can someone explain to me a secondary burn?  Is this specific to the Pacific Energy Summit stove?
> 
> tia



The Pacific Energy stove has a secondary burn chamber and a lot of us call it a non-cat stove. There are other stoves that are non cat with the secondary burn chamber. 

Here is a thread to got you started. If you have any more question ...Just ask away. 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/3379/




			
				Roospike said:
			
		

> Film loop of the Pacific Energy Summit burning from newly started fire to reload of larger logs. pictures span 3 hours. Secondary burn chamber , Non-cat.
> 
> http://invite.filmloop.com/x?TiGQ7F6rkWljtamOMeI1Ev2k1CLKdfik
> 
> We'll kick off the first burn of the season with a bang .... or at least a burn.


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 22, 2006)

> BB , You make me cry



 Start me up start me up 
I'll never stop 
you make a grown man cry (roo)


----------

